# i7 960 auf 4Ghz übertakten?!



## scarface0815 (31. August 2011)

*i7 960 auf 4Ghz übertakten?!*

Hey Community,

ich habe seit einigen tagen einen i7 960 auf meinem ASUS P6TD Deluxe mobo.
Mein arbeitsseipcher ist: Kingston KHX 1600 C9D3K3 / 6GX  (1,65V.... 9-9-9-27)
Mein Netzteil liefert 750W
und ich bin im besitz der HD5870 im CF verbund.
CPU Lüfter ist der Zalman CNPS9900NT.

nun wollte ich ganz gernen denn rechner auf 4Ghz Takten (wenn möglich ohne wakü)
dazu habe ich auch schon einige "How to's" gelesen, aber die beziehen sich meisten auf denn i7 920.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen, um die richtigen Spannungen für die CPU im BIOS einzustellen, sowie die richtigen einstellungen für den RAM?!

Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Also, vom Prinzip her ist das ja gleich - was dann die Spannungen angeht, musst Du es einfach ausprobieren. Man erhöht den Takt leicht, testet dann mit Tools wie Prime95, und zwar nicht nur 2 Minuten, sollte schon 20-30Min sein. Und falls es mit dem Takt nicht klappt, erhöht man die Spannung GANZ leicht. Wenn auch das nicht klappt, geht es halt nicht weiter.

Wegen des RAMs: bei dem HowTo steht doch sicher, wie genau das geht. Wenn Du den FSB erhöhst, musst Du halt im BIOS schauen, ob Du einen festen Wert fürs RAM einstellen kannst oder ob Du eine Art Teiler/Faktor hast, über den der Takt des RAMs berechnet wird. Du musst dafür nur wissen, dass der RAM-Takt bei DDR3-1600 in Wahrheit nur 800MHz ist, das heißt Du musst dann schauen: wenn der RAM-Faktor von FSB zu RAM zB 1:2 ist, dann hast Du bei einem FSB von 400MHz einen RAM-Takt von 800MHz, denn 400 durch 1:2 = 800. Wenn Du den FSB erhöhst, hättest Du beim RAM aber dann mehr als 800, was zuviel wäre, zB 420MHz => 420 durch 1:2 = 840. Da wählst Du dann also einen Faktor, der kleiner als 1:2 ist, zum Beispiel 2:3.  Dann wäre nämlich bei einem FSB von 420MHz => 420 durch 2:3 = 2x420 / 3x420 = 630. Dein RAm hätte dann also DDR3-1260. Du suchst dann einfach den Faktor, der am nächsten an 800, also DDR3-1600 rankommt, wobei Du so gut wie keinen Unterschied merken wirst, wenn das RAM mit "nur" zB DDR3-1200 läuft.

Das sind nur BEISPIELE - Du schaust am besten selber mal nach, wie sich der RAM-Takt bei Deinem Board ergibt. Schau also, welche Werte der FSB und das RAM dort stehen haben - vlt. steht dort auch eh schon der DDR3-Wert und nicht der reale Takt. Wenn Du den Wert sowieso fest wählen kannst, ist das natürlich umso besser.


----------



## scarface0815 (1. September 2011)

vielen Dank für deine antwort.
ich habe deine Antwort mit einem HowTo verbunden und habe nun volgende settings vorgenommen:

multi 25
BCLK 160
DRAM frequency 1604MHz
CPU Voltage 1.25000
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage 130000

DRAM Bus Voltage 1.66
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 27 DRAM Clock

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto

Im moment läuft Prime 95 (seit ca. 30 min.) ohne fehler meine Temperaturen befinden sich bei ca. 75°C

Was meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2011)

75 Grad ist auf Dauer schon recht hoch, find ich. Ich würde die Spannung etwas senken (sofern Du die überhaupt erhöht hast - ich kenn mich mit dem Sockel nicht aus und weiß nicht, was die Standardspannung ist), und wenn das nicht klappt, dann halt beim Takt auf die 4GHZ verzichten.

Du kannst es aber natürlich so lassen, dann aber nicht wundern, wenn die CPU vlt. nicht mehr so lange hält. Es kann sein, dass die 4-5 Jahre problemlos geht, sie kann aber auch früher hopps gehen. Ich würd Prime auch noch was länger laufen lassen und schauen, ob es weiter hoch geht mit der Temp, und auch mit Spielen mal testen, denn manchmal ist prime stabil, nach dem Start eines Spieles aber schmiert der PC sofort ab. Außerdem: wenn es zB bei 2-3 Stunden zocken kühler bleibt als mit Prime, ist es wiederum doch nicht so "schlimm"  

Ach ja: wie gut ist denn die Belüftung in Deinem Gehäuse?


----------



## scarface0815 (1. September 2011)

Also ich habe prime jetzt 60 minuten laufen lassen und habe keine fehler bekommen Temp. immer noch um die 75°C.
Ich habe auch gleich mal BC2 auf höchster Quali gespielt (HD5870 CF) und hatte nach einer Stunde eine maximal Temp von 69°C.

zur Kühlung: 
mein pc steht frei auf meinem Schreibtisch, d.h. erst steht nicht auf dem boden oder ist vom schreibtisch runterrum eingebaut.
Ich habe einen ZALMAN CPU Kühler (CNPS 9900NT) zusätzlich habe ich einen Lüfter vorne am Gehäuse (kalte luft rein) und einen hinten (warme luft raus).
Die Zimmertemp. ist relativ niedrig da es nach Norden ausgerichtet ist, dementsprechend auch nie direkte Sonne hineinscheint.
Macht es Sinn die Lüfter über Programme schneller laufen zu lassen und wenn ja gibt es ein Programm welches du mir empfehlen würdest?!

Ich werde aber über Nacht nochmal Prime laufen lassen um zu sehen wie es so im Dauertest aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2011)

Also, so bis 70 Grad würd ich sagen, dass es o.k ist - ansonsten nen Tick runtergehen mit dem OC, denn ob Du nun 3,9 oder 4GHz hast: den Unterschied merkst Du nicht


----------



## chbdiablo (1. September 2011)

Für einen i7 ist die Temperatur im Rahmen, der hat sogar eine offizielle Schmerzgrenze von 100°.


----------



## scarface0815 (1. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Für einen i7 ist die Temperatur im Rahmen, der hat sogar eine offizielle Schmerzgrenze von 100°.


Na ob das von offizieller Seite kommt glaub ich erst wenn ich einen Bericht darüber von Intel lese!

Was ist mit Lüftersteuerungs-Programme? Machen die Sinn?


----------



## chbdiablo (1. September 2011)

Die i7 haben alle eine Tjmax von etwa 100° standardmäßig eingestellt, erst bei erreichen dieser schalten sie automatisch ab.
Wenn du mal CoreTemp, RealTemp oder sonst irgendwas zum auslesen deines Chip benutzt, wirst dus genau sehen.
Runtertakten wird sich die CPU schon vorher, 75° bei Prime ist aber trotzdem völlig normal - so heiß wird die CPU dann im Normalbetrieb ja niemals werden.

edit: Der Lüfter regelt sich doch sowieso immer selbstständig, oder nicht? Bei Asus Mainboards ist eigentlich immer ein Tool dabei, mit dem man die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann.


----------

